# Crazy day in the 120



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

I glance in, And I notice My golden severums laid eggs. First thought, Get that BNP outta there!
So i set up a little bucket, threw a heater and some driftwood in. 
Then, Noticed the little 2 - 3 inch green terrors trying to get at the eggs. Before moving them to the 160, I noticed one hovering over another stick of driftwood. one with a large hole in it....
A few minutes later, I looked in again. A couple of golden rams were hovering over the same piece of wood. My first thought was the little terrors laid eggs. 
I was wrong. 
I ruined my little rams first thoughts of spawning when i dumped 30+ fry out of the wood! They were just wrigglers, so Unfortunately I don't think they will survive. I managed to grab five or six though, so I threw them in the bucket with the pleco. 

Apparently I am doing something right! Funny thing is I haven't done a water change in 2 weeks+ and algae is growing everywhere because of the sunshine. 

Way easier than breeding wild fish!


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

Congrats on the spawn!!!
Keep us posted.


----------



## bingerz (Mar 3, 2011)

i don't know anything about south american cichlids, it sounds like you had a crazy moment there for a minute! were they the ram's eggs? do pleco's eat eggs? im sorry im lost. i'd like to know more about SA cichlids. congrats on the spawn! ive been trying to get my africans to do the nasty...i guess when it's time, it'll happen.


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

Africans are easier to spawn in my opinion. They can generally spawn in a community tank, where as most larger south American cichlids can not. 

These goldens have been a pair for a long time. Ever sense i have owned them. They lay eggs in community tanks, but they just get eaten. As for the pleco, yeah he would have eaten the eggs  

The rams were new to me though, never bread them before


----------

